# Java Application <---> Applet --> Pfadangaben?!



## Loki2 (4. April 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Java Programm welches sowohl als Application wie auch als Applet läuft. Funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar ich habe nur ein Problem mit Pfadangaben.

Bei der Application muss das so aussehen:

```
createImageIcon("bin/pics/green.gif");
```
Beim Applet muss es so aussehen:

```
createImageIcon("pics/green.gif");
```
Ich schätze mal das es an der Datei "java.policy.applet" liegt die sich in dem "bin" Ordner befindet. Wie kann ich Eclipse bzw. meinem Programm sagen das die Datei ebenfalls im wirklichen Root Ordner meines Projektes liegen soll so dass die App und das Applet die gleichen Pfadstrukturen verwenden?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## flashray (4. April 2006)

Hallo Loki,

wie wärs, wenn du zwei Pfadvariablen hättest:

String pathApplet = "bin/";
String pathApplication = "bin/pics/";
String currentPath = "";

und dann bei Programmstart

if (Applet)
   currentPath = pathApplet;
else currentPath = pathApplication;

überprüfst und den richtigen Pfad setzt.

In deinem Code sollte dann nur noch überall der Pfad derart implementiert sein:
createImageIcon(currentPath + "green.gif");


Vg Erdal


----------



## Loki2 (4. April 2006)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort aber gibt es keine elegantere Möglichkeit?
Es geht ja nicht nur um das "bin/pcs" verzeichnis, ich habe an anderen Stellen zum Beispiel auch noch "bin/xml" und weitere.
Kann man das Applet nicht einfach einen Ordner höher legen so dass Application und Applet das gleiche root Verzeichnis haben?

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------

